
Zuckerberg Wants Kids to Join FB, Uses Bogus Excuse to Say Why They Can’t - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/05/20/mark-zuckerberg-wants-kids-under-13-to-join-facebook-uses-bogus-coppa-excuse-to-justify-why-they-cant/
======
michaelpinto
I create kids sites for a living and having spent too many hours locked up in
rooms with lawyers I can tell you that COPPA isn't a bogus excuse. You'd need
to have parents give permission to facebook to collect marketing data — as if
that weren't enough of an uphill struggle keep in mind the number of lawsuits
against Facebook dealing with issues like bulling and other scary issues like
online predators.

Unless Facebook were to invent a special account (or a special domain like
Facebook Jr.) it would be a lawsuit waiting to happen. Also kids get very
tired of social networks — as it is there are many under-13 kids with fake
accounts who abandon them within a few months because the site no longer seems
cool.

